# dropper seat post



## boromoose (8 Jan 2014)

Fairly new to this but been in the woods a few times and find i keep needing to adjust my seat height
seen dropper posts online but see no way i could pay£250+ for a seat post for what was a £700 cube hardtail

does anyone have any cheaper altermatives.. Probably expecting too much but if possible one with 3 set positions


----------



## Cubist (8 Jan 2014)

Probikeshop.com sell Rockshox Reverb for about £165 delivered excluding bleed kit, HiBike.de sell them for about £180 delivered including bleed kit. Don't worry about ordering from Germany or France, they're every bit as reliable as UK sellers. Pay by credit card, as Paythief charges an extortionate exchange rate. 

I am in the process of ordering another to go on my hardtail. The Reverb is a cracking bit of kit. Go for the 2013 version, not the 2014 Stealth, unless you fancy drilling the frame to route the hose.......

There are cheaper alternatives, but not by much, and Reverbs do what they promise to do. 

Before ordering you'll need to know the seatpost diameter, overall length, the length of drop you require, and whether you want to mount the handlebar remote on the left or the right. As a guide, if you currently run a lot of exposed seatpost I'd go for a 420mm post. If not, then a 380 would do it, but may cost a bit more. As for drop, well, I like to get mine out of the way altogether on the susser, so a 125mm drop is better. 

The remote lever mounts on top of the bar, and so is a bit vulnerable. Those of us in the know mount a right hand lever on the left hand of the bars upside down, or of course you could mount a left hand remote upside down on the right.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2014)

as ever @Cubist speak wisdom and truth.

I've a gravity dropper descender on the hardtail and a reverb on the full-boing and of the two the reverb is a vastly superior bit of kit. Nowt wrong with the descender at all but the reverb knocks it into a cocked hat and is worth every pfennig (well cent really) of what the nice German people charge.


----------



## young Ed (8 Jan 2014)

why do you need to constantly change seat post height, is the bike shared? do your legs shrink and grow depending on what day it is?
what about a simple quick release for the current seat post makes changing height quick but not an on the fly jobbie
Cheers Ed


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jan 2014)

That's what I thought Ed.

£250 for a seat quick release? I am soooooo pleased I am not a MTBer.

Steve


----------



## Steve H (8 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> why do you need to constantly change seat post height, is the bike shared? do your legs shrink and grow depending on what day it is?
> what about a simple quick release for the current seat post makes changing height quick but not an on the fly jobbie
> Cheers Ed


You generally want a mtb seat at full height for ascents and non-technical ground. However on steep and technical descents it is often required to get your body behind the seat post so that your centre of gravity is right. This can be hard with the seat at full height. 

You change the height manually with a quick release, but dropper seat posts are quicker and mean you don't need to stop.


----------



## Cubist (8 Jan 2014)

But feel free to jump in and sound completely ignorant......


----------



## boromoose (8 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the options... Your right it is an expensive quick release .. Which i do have lol
but on a trip round the woods must have dropped the seat 6/8 times in 3 hours each time i came to a skills area .. You just dont want to stop when the bloods pumping


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> That's what I thought Ed.
> 
> £250 for a seat quick release? I am soooooo pleased I am not a MTBer.
> 
> Steve


It's ok. We're pleased you're not too.


----------



## Justiffa (9 Jan 2014)

Wow..i get to learn new things (for me tht is) everyday


----------



## Cubist (9 Jan 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> It's ok. We're pleased you're not too.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2014)

Cubist said:


>



I can't afford to keep,up with you lot. Well I can but its the Yorkshire in me that won't let me .


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2014)

[QUOTE 2862145, member: 259"]I thought you'd blown all your cash on dodgy scooters. [/quote]

And dodgy motorbikes, loose women and gambling. I just wasted the rest.

Steve


----------



## Silver Fox (9 Jan 2014)

Another vote for the Reverb. Once you've ridden with one you'll never want to be without it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jan 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I can't afford to keep,up with you lot. Well I can but its the Yorkshire in me that won't let me .


How many pints can go get for the cost of a reverb in downtown Copenhagen these days?


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jan 2014)

I don't need to Greg. I live close to the border with Germany. I can get 3 cases of beer for a tenner 

Steve


----------



## young Ed (10 Jan 2014)

Cubist said:


> But feel free to jump in and sound completely ignorant......


of course you're welcome 
sorry but if i wouldn't have asked then i would have never known
some chinese proverb says something like
the man who asks is a fool for a minute the man who doesn't ask is a fool for a lifetime
along those lines and i don't mind being a fool for a minute or two!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Cubist (10 Jan 2014)

Your post sounded sarcastic... You know, the leg growing bit...... Feel free to ask questions. I'm always happy to help, but another proverb I remember is from Douglas Adams. "No one likes a smart arse. " 

Virtually everybody I know initially expressed scepticism at the need for a dropper. Now they are pretty well though of as the best innovation to hit MountainBiking since the suspension fork. I have one on both bikes, and my lad rode my susser and wanted nothing else for his birthday. To be able to vary the height of your seat on undulating terrain is an absolute bonus. There are often sections where you need the seat down for a descent, but then need to put in a hundred yards of pedalling, then back off the back again. There was always a compromise, often with either having to descend with the seat up and risk your knackers or pedalling up a slope with your seat slammed.


----------



## tigger (10 Jan 2014)

I want a reverb on my road bike, it will make mounting and unmounting so much more dignified!


----------



## young Ed (10 Jan 2014)

Cubist said:


> Your post sounded sarcastic... You know, the leg growing bit...... Feel free to ask questions. I'm always happy to help, but another proverb I remember is from Douglas Adams. "No one likes a smart arse. "
> 
> Virtually everybody I know initially expressed scepticism at the need for a dropper. Now they are pretty well though of as the best innovation to hit MountainBiking since the suspension fork. I have one on both bikes, and my lad rode my susser and wanted nothing else for his birthday. To be able to vary the height of your seat on undulating terrain is an absolute bonus. There are often sections where you need the seat down for a descent, but then need to put in a hundred yards of pedalling, then back off the back again. There was always a compromise, often with either having to descend with the seat up and risk your knackers or pedalling up a slope with your seat slammed.


now i understand the need/want/use for a dropper seat and respect those that wish to pay a few hundred for one but not my self! 
the leg growing was not meant to be directly sarcastic but more light hearted jokingly
Cheers Ed


----------



## Shadowfax (21 Jan 2014)

Cubist said:


> Your post sounded sarcastic... You know, the leg growing bit...... Feel free to ask questions. I'm always happy to help, but another proverb I remember is from Douglas Adams. "No one likes a smart arse. "
> 
> Virtually everybody I know initially expressed scepticism at the need for a dropper. Now they are pretty well though of as the best innovation to hit MountainBiking since the suspension fork. I have one on both bikes, and my lad rode my susser and wanted nothing else for his birthday. To be able to vary the height of your seat on undulating terrain is an absolute bonus. There are often sections where you need the seat down for a descent, but then need to put in a hundred yards of pedalling, then back off the back again. There was always a compromise, often with either having to descend with the seat up and risk your knackers or pedalling up a slope with your seat slammed.


Interesting. I would have thought Disc Brakes were the best innovation in Mtb, after all suspension and dropper post allowances you can make for yourself but then again I'm probably ignorant too.

regards.


----------



## Cubist (22 Jan 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Interesting. I would have thought Disc Brakes were the best innovation in Mtb, after all suspension and dropper post allowances you can make for yourself but then again I'm probably ignorant too.
> 
> regards.


Fat bike or rigid-riding flat-earther, can't quite decide....... I like suspension. It helps me stay attached to the bike and the trail. I'm not bothered about brakes, because either I'm way too gnaarly to need to slow down, or I don't go fast enough in the first place. I bought a dropper seatpost because I had a couple of hundred quid knocking about and wanted to piss off people who either couldn't afford them, or didn't do the sort of riding where you need one. 

It was just a turn of phrase by the way.


----------



## Jody (24 Jan 2014)

I would love a dropper seat post for mine but other items are taking priority at the moment (waterproofs, new SPD's n shoes, stem, grips) but mainly a 6 month old baby aint cheap. 

Hopefully they will start coming down in price over the next year.


----------

